# I gol di Pato in maglia Corinthians



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

*Video da Youtube del Gol di Pato con il Corinthians*






gol del 5-0


----------



## robs91 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Spero per lui che riesca a giocare con continuità che è la cosa più importante.


----------



## esjie (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ha pure saltato il cartellone


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sottolineo una cosa, che solo il grande calciatore ha, gran tiro di destro e gran tiro di sinistro. Spero per lui faccia bene, in fondo se lo merita.


----------



## Graxx (3 Febbraio 2013)

spero ritorni il fenomeno che è stato...


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> spero ritorni il fenomeno che è stato...


Ha 24 anni, tutto è possibile.


----------



## honestsimula (3 Febbraio 2013)

mi aspetto la risposta di moratti a balotelli a giugno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> mi aspetto la risposta di moratti a balotelli a giugno


Pato all'Inter e Balo da noi, che roba sarebbe.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

sono felice per lui...basta che non va all'inter

- - - Aggiornato - - -

sono felice per lui...basta che non va all'inter


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> mi aspetto la risposta di moratti a balotelli a giugno



Ci rimarrei indubbiamente male, anche conoscendo le capacità del ragazzo.


----------



## Morghot (3 Febbraio 2013)

Patinho


----------



## honestsimula (3 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci rimarrei indubbiamente male, anche conoscendo le capacità del ragazzo.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pato all'Inter e Balo da noi, che roba sarebbe.



speriamo che galliani ha messo la clausola "barbarella"


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2013)

Spero sia il primo di una lunga serie.Vai Ale!


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo Kakà che fa Ringo ci vuole Pato per olio cuore che segna e salta la staccionata.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2013)

Da noi saltando il cartellone si sarebbe fatto sei mesi di stop. Cmq forza Patinho, ti tiferò sempre (se non vai alla Rube o alla Sfinter ovviamente)


----------



## Butcher (3 Febbraio 2013)

Un po' mi roderebbe se dovesse "esplodere"...


----------



## Tobi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Buona fortuna papero


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> mi aspetto la risposta di moratti a balotelli a giugno



non ha soldi per prendere paulinho pagato il nulla dal santos, figurati al corinthias che l'ha pagato 15, come minimo gli chiedono 50 milioni.XD


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Principe (4 Febbraio 2013)

Preferivo dare via robinho e nn comprare mai Pazzini e tenermi pato senza dubbio


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2013)

Vero che giocavano contro una squadra di serie C  , comunque fa morale.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2013)

Pure Ganso e Adriano segnano in Brasile...


----------



## DannySa (4 Febbraio 2013)

Difesa veramente "impeccabile"


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Qualcuno sa quanto prende ora di ingaggio?


----------



## tequilad (4 Febbraio 2013)

Mi tengo Balotelli

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque in Brasile segnano e giocano ancora Dinho, Seedorf, Adriano ecc...normale segni un 24enne come pato


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2013)

e con che soldi lo prenderebbero pato? meno di 15 milioni non lo vendono, lui ha sempre detto che dopo il milan li sarebbe piaciuto andare in premier quindi secondo me un giorno tornerà in europa andrà in premier


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (4 Febbraio 2013)

Pato ha classe ed è uno dei giovani più interessanti del panorama calcistico mondiale ma lo abbiamo detto e ripetuto fino alla nausea: i suoi guai fisici lo condizioneranno sempre (se nn vengono definitivamente risolti). E purtroppo di grandi giocatori la cui carriera è stata condizionata dal fisico ne è piana la storia del calcio..


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Mi tengo Balotelli
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Comunque in Brasile segnano e giocano ancora Dinho, Seedorf, Adriano ecc...normale segni un 24enne come pato



Hai ragione, ma analizza il gol, non è il gol che un attaccante normale fa. Destro, sinistro. Indifferente, gran tiro con entrambi.


----------



## tequilad (5 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma analizza il gol, non è il gol che un attaccante normale fa. Destro, sinistro. Indifferente, gran tiro con entrambi.



Non ho dubbi su questo...ma su altro si...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Febbraio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ha 24 anni, tutto è possibile.



Non capisco perché tutti diano sempre un'anno in più ai calciatori. Ne ha 23, è nato ad ottobre! Comunque felice per lui, se lo merita!


----------



## Alex Keaton (5 Febbraio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché tutti diano sempre un'anno in più ai calciatori. Ne ha 23, è nato ad ottobre! Comunque felice per lui, se lo merita!



C'è la tendenza ad considerare l'anno di nascita come già concluso, è sempre così


----------



## Hammer (5 Febbraio 2013)

In Brasile può fare caterve di gol. 
Ho l'impressione che se non l'avessimo comprato a 17 anni avrebbe fatto sfracelli e vinto palloni d'oro sudamericani.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2013)

spero che rimanga lì in Brasile, dove può fare bene e stare bene...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Non ho dubbi su questo...*ma su altro si*...


Si però lo vedi ? Ce l'avevi promesso di confessarti  Jino non può neanche discutere alla pari con te


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si però lo vedi ? Ce l'avevi promesso di confessarti  Jino non può neanche discutere alla pari con te



Si infatti, c'ha buttato la solo il fatto che abbia una cicatrice sul muscolo, sti **** questo lo sapevano anche i muri, vogliamo le cose bollenti che c'erano state promesse


----------



## tamba84 (5 Febbraio 2013)

eppure a me per pato spiace tantissimo. se penso a quanto avrebbe potuto dare e non ha dato+

e mi viene da incazzarmi con lui.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi prima da titolare contro il Botafogo de Ribeirão Preto.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Febbraio 2013)

Deludente 0-0 per il Corinthians contro il modesto Botafogo de Ribeirão Preto. 
Pato ha giocato 75 minuti, impegnando la difesa del Botafogo in più di un’occasione.


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2013)

Che sia la maglia più larga del Corinthians oppure Pato si un pò snellito?


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2013)

Nuovo account Twitter per Pato e vecchie passioni..


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che sia la maglia più larga del Corinthians oppure Pato si un pò snellito?


Non penso che nel giro di un paio di mesi possa snellire magicamente...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque mi manca da morire


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non penso che nel giro di un paio di mesi possa snellire magicamente...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Comunque mi manca da morire



Infatti ho messo il dubbio della maglia  o in ogni caso il caldo brasiliano forse l'ha aiutato in questo


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

che stop ragazzi


----------



## The Ripper (21 Febbraio 2013)

sisi, continuasse a fare stop


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Febbraio 2013)

dopo quel gol non ha più combinato nulla?


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che stop ragazzi



ti prego..all'esordio a san siro non solo controllo il pallone ma dribblò il difensore nello stesso controllo, con un tocco solo. E poi non ti serve a niente se in gol non ci vai. Fatemi capire..quante partite ha fatto intere? Quanti minuti ha giocato? E' in brasile e ha fatto solo un gol col portiere per terra sul suo primo tiro..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

tecnicamente è sempre stato bravo...spero che torna il giocatore che era


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2013)

La sua tecnica non si discuteva ne prima ne ora.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> ti prego..all'esordio a san siro non solo controllo il pallone ma dribblò il difensore nello stesso controllo, con un tocco solo. E poi non ti serve a niente se in gol non ci vai. Fatemi capire..quante partite ha fatto intere? Quanti minuti ha giocato? E' in brasile e *ha fatto solo un gol col portiere per terra sul suo primo tiro*..



Esagerato, manco avesse fatto un gol a porta vuota, per favore...


----------



## BB7 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente è uno stop che so fare pure io... uno stop veramente difficile è quello di Prince verso i minuti finali di ieri sera


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente è uno stop che so fare pure io... uno stop veramente difficile è quello di Prince verso i minuti finali di ieri sera



Beh se ti riesce facile evidentemente sei dotato di piedi fatati, buon per te


----------



## BB7 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh se ti riesce facile evidentemente sei dotato di piedi fatati, buon per te



Scherzi a parte è più facile di quel che sembra... non sono un fenomeno ma gioco a calcio da 12 anni. Lo stop che fa Pato a essere pignoli non è neanche perfetto... mi ricordo che c'è un video dove pure MACHEDA fa uno stop molto migliore di questo è segna pure... è una questione di tecnica basta mettere il collo del piede sotto la palla appena sfiora il terreno e ritrarla leggermente verso l'indietro.


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lo stop di Pato in corsa è tanta roba dai, altrochè... Che poi sia un caso o meno non sto qui a sindacare, certo è un gran gesto tecnico...


----------



## BB7 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Non dico che sia una cavolata ma gli stessi stop gli fa Cassano in ogni partita e ieri sera pure Niang ne ha fatti 2-3 anche migliori...


----------



## Pato the best (21 Febbraio 2013)

ma per piacere dai..Pato ha la magia nei piedi, è la palla che cerca lui non il contrario..ha un tocco di palla delizioso ed una padronanza dei piedi magnifica. lui la palla la stoppa, la calcia e la fa correre come vuole lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lo stop nel video è tantissima roba,altrochè.


----------



## BB7 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Pato the best ha scritto:


> ma per piacere dai..Pato ha la magia nei piedi, è la palla che cerca lui non il contrario..ha un tocco di palla delizioso ed una padronanza dei piedi magnifica. lui la palla la stoppa, la calcia e la fa correre come vuole lui.



Rotfl bel nick xD Continui a far magie in Brasile... magari anche qualche gol visto che è attaccante


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non dico che sia una cavolata ma gli stessi stop gli fa Cassano in ogni partita e ieri sera pure Niang ne ha fatti 2-3 anche migliori...



Ebbè, ma Cassano ha una tecnica spaventosa che pochi al mondo hanno, è normale. Niang ha tecnica, anche se un pò grezza. Ma ovvio che se mi citi giocatori di tecnica fanno cose di questo tipo. Ma per me Pato è un giocatore di grande tecnica, i problemi erano altri non certo i piedi, questo stop ti fa dire Wow, punto


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2013)

state scherzando?
pato ha una tecnica che e solo accetabile.
anzi, un giocatore che non e capace di fare un passagio a 5 metri... i controlli di palla di solito non sono buonissimi...

anche pazzini ha fatto un bellissimo controllo ieri nel secondo tempo eppure tecnicamente e comunque scarso.
quando saltava l'avversario lo faceva quasi sempre grazie alla sua velocita/accelerazione.
non certo grazie alla tecnica.

benzema e tecnicamente 10 volte piu forte di pato.

quello che mi piaceva di lui e che aveva certe qualita di pippo ma con un tiro molto interessante e una velocita fuori dal commune. ma lasciamo perdere la tecnica


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Boateng ieri ha fatto un aggancio dieci volte più difficile in salto..


----------



## The Ripper (21 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Boateng ieri ha fatto un aggancio dieci volte più difficile in salto..



.


----------



## Pato the best (21 Febbraio 2013)

se è per questo ieri allora anche Messi ha fatto schifo.
vogliamo dire che Boateng è più forte di Messi per una partita?
ma dai su, se il Barcellona ieri sera avesse avuto Pato, la partita finiva 2-2 e tanti saluti all impresa del Milan..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

se è per questo ieri allora anche Messi ha fatto schifo.
vogliamo dire che Boateng è più forte di Messi per una partita?
ma dai su, se il Barcellona ieri sera avesse avuto Pato, la partita finiva 2-2 e tanti saluti all impresa del Milan..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Se chiunque di voi sapesse fare quel genere di stop, non sarebbe su questo forum, ma in qualche campo di calcio professionistico. Così per inciso


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2013)

Diamanti ne fa 20 a partita ancora più difficili, Depetris sapeva palleggiare tenendosi sollevato sulle braccia, ecc… credevo piacesse vedere un bel gesto tecnico, senza stare a fare chissà quali disamine o confronti, la prossima volta eviterò.


----------



## Pato the best (22 Febbraio 2013)

io comunque spero che Pato vadi in una squadra top che gli possa garantire di vincere qualcosa, tipo il Barcellona, e poi lì si che vedrete degli stop di palla da stropicciarvi gli occhi, altro che quelli di Boateng...de gustibus...

e comunque io son sempre fiducioso di un suo ritorno al Milan entro massimo 1 anno perchè la maglia numero 9 è ancora libera e a Balotelli quando è arrivato a Milano gli hanno ordinato di non indossare la maglia numero 9 perchè quella spetta a Pato per diritto quando ritorna, e quindi l hanno lasciata vacante per il suo ritorno.questo lo so per certo perchè mia sorella è amica di Barbara Berlusconi e me lo ha riferito. (vedere anche la 7 lasciata libera per sicurezza se magari avrà un indecisione nel scegliere il numero di maglia)


----------



## esjie (22 Febbraio 2013)

Non è così difficile, non è neanche facilissimo ma non impossibile, anche per un brocco. Io mi ricordo che sparavo il pallone altissimo e ogni tanto veniva (così per gioco). La differenza è che al brocco non gli viene sempre, la difficoltà sta nel calcolare la traiettoria, il piede va tenuto morbido ma quello è facile.


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Non è così difficile, non è neanche facilissimo ma non impossibile, anche per un brocco. Io mi ricordo che sparavo il pallone altissimo e ogni tanto veniva (così per gioco). La differenza è che al brocco non gli viene sempre, la difficoltà sta nel calcolare la traiettoria, il piede va tenuto morbido ma quello è facile.



Si ma devi calcolare che significa fare uno stop lanciato in piena corsa...che non è come farlo da fermi...parli di stare con il piede morbido, si ma lo devi fare in pieno scatto e che il pallone continui a seguire la tua linea di corsa, che farlo passare come una cosa banale mi pare follia. 

Pato sta sulle balle? Ok, ma dire che questo è uno stop che si fa alla mattina appena svegli, assonnati scendendo le scale, con un occhio aperto ed uno chiuso, dai non si può sentire.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> Boateng ieri ha fatto un aggancio dieci volte più difficile in salto..



E nell'inverno del 1938 John Charles ne ha fatto uno ancora più bello. Anche se preferisco quello di Smith del 1951.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Djici ha scritto:


> state scherzando?
> pato ha una tecnica che e solo accetabile.
> anzi, un giocatore che non e capace di fare un passagio a 5 metri... i controlli di palla di solito non sono buonissimi...
> 
> ...



Dai su, lascia perdere l'ultimo Pato che era ed è un rottame in tutti i sensi. La tecnica di Pato non si può discutere, conosciuto al calcio mondiale per tecnica e velocità, dai.


----------



## Djici (22 Febbraio 2013)

ma come si fa a dire che un giocatore che non e capace di fare un passaggio di piatto a 5 metri ha una grande tecnica ?

pato ha una grandissima tecnica di tiro... un tiro potente... vede la porta come pochi... inquadra quasi sempre la porta... ha/aveva una velocita fuori dal commune... ma non mi parlate di tecnica pura.

certo che per una prima punta come voleva la societa aveva una buona tecnica... ma per un ala o una seconda punta lasciamo stare.


----------



## Graxx (22 Febbraio 2013)

ma come sta andando...gioca??? segna???


----------



## prebozzio (22 Febbraio 2013)

Pato sbagliava passaggi di piatto di tre metri, stop elementari. La tecnica pura non è il suo punto migliore... questo non significa essere scarso o non avere grandi colpi, ma toglietegli lo scatto e vediamo che giocatore diventa. Ronaldo (Luis Nazario da Lima) giocasse nella Juventus farebbe ancora 25 gol a campionato perché ha la magia nei piedi, Ronaldinho e Cassano con la panza sono comunque capaci di giocate strepitose.
Pato ha doti fisiche straordinarie e una tecnica buona, non certo eccellente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2013)

ma come sta andando ??


----------



## Canonista (22 Febbraio 2013)

Quello stop è pari agli stop di Del Piero con la coscia.


----------



## 2515 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Pato the best ha scritto:


> io comunque spero che Pato vadi in una squadra top che gli possa garantire di vincere qualcosa, tipo il Barcellona, e poi lì si che vedrete degli stop di palla da stropicciarvi gli occhi, altro che quelli di Boateng...de gustibus...
> 
> e comunque io son sempre fiducioso di un suo ritorno al Milan entro massimo 1 anno perchè la maglia numero 9 è ancora libera e a Balotelli quando è arrivato a Milano gli hanno ordinato di non indossare la maglia numero 9 perchè quella spetta a Pato per diritto quando ritorna, e quindi l hanno lasciata vacante per il suo ritorno.questo lo so per certo perchè mia sorella è amica di Barbara Berlusconi e me lo ha riferito. (vedere anche la 7 lasciata libera per sicurezza se magari avrà un indecisione nel scegliere il numero di maglia)



Eh già..infatti il 7 sulla maglia di robinho è un tarocco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Pato sbagliava passaggi di piatto di tre metri, stop elementari. La tecnica pura non è il suo punto migliore... questo non significa essere scarso o non avere grandi colpi, ma toglietegli lo scatto e vediamo che giocatore diventa. Ronaldo (Luis Nazario da Lima) giocasse nella Juventus farebbe ancora 25 gol a campionato perché ha la magia nei piedi, Ronaldinho e Cassano con la panza sono comunque capaci di giocate strepitose.
> Pato ha doti fisiche straordinarie e una tecnica buona, non certo eccellente.


Concordo, secondo me hai ragione. Non ha una tecnica eccelsa, cioè è buona, ma c'è sicuramente di meglio in giro anche tra gli attaccanti: Benzema, Rooney, Ibrahimovic, Eto'o tanto per citarne alcuni, ma potrei andare avanti. Quello che rendeva Pato un attaccante formidabile secondo me era la completezza dei suoi colpi (quando era al 100%): gran tiro, gran velocità abbinata a una buona tecnica, discretamente bravo anche nel colpo di testa. Ho usato apposta l'imperfetto perchè bisogna vedere se riuscirà a trovare una certa continuità sia nelle presenze sia nel rendimento. Appena arrivato al Milan possedeva tutte quelle qualità e magari peccava in continuità, ma poteva essere un aspetto del tutto normale per un giocatore di quell'età e mi auguravo che avrebbe potuto migliorare nella costanza di rendimento nell'arco dei 90 minuti. Invece sia un po' per indolenza personale, un po' per gli infortuni non si sono registrati miglioramenti... anzi... comunque se fa bene sono contento per lui.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## 2515 (25 Febbraio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo, secondo me hai ragione. Non ha una tecnica eccelsa, cioè è buona, ma c'è sicuramente di meglio in giro anche tra gli attaccanti: Benzema, Rooney, Ibrahimovic, Eto'o tanto per citarne alcuni, ma potrei andare avanti. Quello che rendeva Pato un attaccante formidabile secondo me era la completezza dei suoi colpi (quando era al 100%): gran tiro, gran velocità abbinata a una buona tecnica, discretamente bravo anche nel colpo di testa. Ho usato apposta l'imperfetto perchè bisogna vedere se riuscirà a trovare una certa continuità sia nelle presenze sia nel rendimento. Appena arrivato al Milan possedeva tutte quelle qualità e magari peccava in continuità, ma poteva essere un aspetto del tutto normale per un giocatore di quell'età e mi auguravo che avrebbe potuto migliorare nella costanza di rendimento nell'arco dei 90 minuti. Invece sia un po' per indolenza personale, un po' per gli infortuni non si sono registrati miglioramenti... anzi... comunque se fa bene sono contento per lui.



pato la tecnica eccelsa l'ha persa, non è che non l'ha mai avuta, basta guardare cosa faceva i primi 2 anni al milan, saltava l'uomo con i giochi di gambe da fermo per poi bruciarlo in corsa. Pato ha perso la tecnica che aveva, è questa la cosa ridicola e che fa arrabbiare ancora di più, come accidenti fai a dimenticarti queste cose???


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> pato la tecnica eccelsa l'ha persa, non è che non l'ha mai avuta, basta guardare cosa faceva i primi 2 anni al milan, saltava l'uomo con i giochi di gambe da fermo per poi bruciarlo in corsa. Pato ha perso la tecnica che aveva, è questa la cosa ridicola e che fa arrabbiare ancora di più, come accidenti fai a dimenticarti queste cose???



Hai ragione, ma è tutto l'insieme dai, è da 3 anni che non fa un mese di allenamento come si deve intero senza rompersi, ovvio si arrivi a questa situazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Pato deve trovare la serenità, giocare con continuità e smettere di rompersi. Dopodiché si potrà riparlare di tirare fuori le qualità dal ragazzo, qualità che si son assopite dopo la lunga serie di guai fisici. Solo allora potremo dare un nuovo giudizio su Pato che ad oggi non è tanto diverso rispetto a quando ci ha lasciato.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pato deve trovare la serenità, giocare con continuità e smettere di rompersi. Dopodiché si potrà riparlare di tirare fuori le qualità dal ragazzo, qualità che si son assopite dopo la lunga serie di guai fisici. Solo allora potremo dare un nuovo giudizio su Pato che ad oggi non è tanto diverso rispetto a quando ci ha lasciato.



E' praticamente identico, con la differenza che gioca di più. Ma il calciatore è identico a due mesi fa con noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

Gol non difficile, contento per lui ma nulla di piu.


----------



## jaws (25 Febbraio 2013)

Mi manca


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> pato la tecnica eccelsa l'ha persa, non è che non l'ha mai avuta, basta guardare cosa faceva i primi 2 anni al milan, saltava l'uomo con i giochi di gambe da fermo per poi bruciarlo in corsa. Pato ha perso la tecnica che aveva, è questa la cosa ridicola e che fa arrabbiare ancora di più, come accidenti fai a dimenticarti queste cose???


Per me un giocatore che non sa dialogare con i compagni e sbaglia passaggi elementari non si può definire di tecnica eccelsa. Guarda Rooney, oltre a segnare molto è in grado di sfornare assist pregevoli per i compagni cosa che Pato non ha mai fatto. Pato non ha un minimo di visione di gioco, non è in grado di giocare per la squadra e non è mai stato in grado di farlo, neanche quando era al 100%. Di fatto è sempre stato un grande finalizzatore, uno con un buonissimo controllo di palla, ma nella capacità di fraseggio con i compagni nello stretto non è mai stato un fenomeno. Infatti magari mi aspettavo un miglioramento in questo aspetto, miglioramento che ripeto non c'è stato, anche per gli infortuni che hanno limitato fortemente la crescita del ragazzo. Per me Pato resterà un finalizzatore straordinario e in Brasile, se troverà continuità nelle presenze, tornerà a segnare con regolarità. Ma non diventerà mai quel campione che ci si aspettava perchè a mio avviso troppo fragile fisicamente.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sono contento per lui se fa bene, senza però avere più alcun rimpianto, visto le prospettive che abbiamo con quei 3 lì davanti..


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Sempre quella sensazione che sia il gol a cercare lui, e non il contrario.

Avanti così Alexandre.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Febbraio 2013)

Un gol contro una squadra storica  va postato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2013)

bravo Pato


----------



## esjie (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tirata in bocca al portiere


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma che gol fenomenale, meglio lui di Balotelli


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2013)

Beh fin'ora ha dimostrato fiuto per il gol. Quello che deve tornare a dimostrare è di saltare l'uomo, scattare, contrastare. E per questo siamo ancora lontani anni luce dal vero Pato.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

Per chi è nostalgico della paperella spennata, domani sera c'è su raisport Santos-Corinthians


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

raisport...azz


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

Alle ore 20 mi pare...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque Pato o non Pato è una bella partita da vedere.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alle ore 20 mi pare...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Comunque Pato o non Pato è una bella partita da vedere.



si confermo alle ore 20


----------



## robs91 (3 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Un gol contro una squadra storica  va postato.



Beh un gol contro una mediocre squadra colombiana è il minimo per Pato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Marzo 2013)

primo infortunio  distorsione alla caviglia


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2013)

Inutile andare tanto alla ricerca del perchè si faccia male, negli ultimi anni si è sentita la più disparata causa. Semplicemente lui è fatto cosi, c'è chi "cresce male". Non è il primo e non sarà l'ultimo, il fatto che avesse un talento fuori dal comune fa si che la notizia sia più grossa.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2013)

*L'infortunio non ferma Alexandre Pato*,che nonostante la caviglia dolorante,*è sceso in campo* contro i messini del Tijuana.Ciò non è bastato ai brasiliani,andati K.O. per la rete di Gandolfi al '65.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2013)

Con noi starnutiva e stava fuori 5 mesi con questi gioca con la distorsione


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

con noi anche se aveva un dolorino stava fuori a priori meno male che se ne andato.


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2013)

Mah, se ha giocato significa non era niente di che, a maggior ragione perchè conosciamo quanto sia prima donna.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Marzo 2013)

Avantieri ha fatto un partitone


----------



## The Ripper (11 Marzo 2013)

giochicchia. Ronaldinho gli dà le piste anche dal punto di vista atletico oltre che tattico.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

Due notizie 

1- Ha segnato il gol più difficile della sua carriera 
2- Questa volta direi che si è infortunato veramente, è uscito subito dopo.


----------



## aklos (14 Marzo 2013)

The victory was soured slightly by the latest setback to the injury-prone Pato, who was substituted in the first half with a right thigh strain.

La vittoria è stata inasprito leggermente l'ultima battuta d'arresto al pregiudizio soggetta a Pato, che è stato sostituito nel primo tempo con uno stiramento alla coscia destra.


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2013)

Cosa s'è fatto sto giro? Finito.


----------



## robs91 (14 Marzo 2013)

Tralasciando l'ennesimo infortunio diciamoci la verita, sta deludendo anche al Corinthians a parte qualche golletto facile facile contro squadrette colombiane e messicane,nella libertadores.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2013)

Fa gol e si rompe e maaa e colpa del Milan se si rompeva sempre vero medici del Timao? comunque e vero sta deludendo pure in Brasil fino ad ora.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Perché non si ritira...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Oramai è andato,non c'è più nulla da fare.Sono più di 3 anni che diciamo le stesse cose,è ovviamente un dispiacere per quel poteva essere.Senza guai fisici,se fosse cresciuto mentalmente,sarebbe stato uno dei migliori.Ma tant'è.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Aprile 2013)

Video da Youtube della rete di Pato con il Corinthians su rigore.







In teoria non c'è tanto da esaltarsi visto che ha segnato su rigore, ma visto che contro la Fiorentina l'ha tirato in cielo fa notizia che la messa dentro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2013)

bravo Pato


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Aprile 2013)

qualche golletto ogni tanto lo fa, ma non mi pare abbia avuto l'impatto che ha avuto mario con noi, per dire. 

buon per lui cmq, ma non lo rimpiango per niente, a noi serviva un leader là davanti e balo lo è già diventato in poco più di 2 mesi.


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2013)

Il punto è che il suo rendimento in Brasile è lo stesso che aveva qui con noi, ossia quello di un giocatore che sai e vedi che potrebbe fare molto di più ma che per motivi fisico/mentali non può o vuole. 

Parliamoci chiaro, in Brasile adesso ha una media reti poco inferiore ad un gol ogni due partite, una media reti che in Europa si diceva fosse troppo bassa per le sue capacità. Quindi che abbia questa media reti in sudamerica può soddisfare?! 

In un campionato di quel livello uno come Alexandre dovrebbe fare MINIMO un gol a partita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Aprile 2013)

Non lo sopporto, ormai è un bidone.

P.S.: voglio cambiare nick XD


----------



## robs91 (1 Aprile 2013)

Ho visto San Paolo-Corinthians ieri sera sua Rai sport.Una noia assoluta,mi stavo addormentando sul divano.
E anche Corinthians-Santos di qualche settimana fa la stessa cosa.

Per quanto riguarda Pato:è entrato nel secondo tempo e a parte il rigore ha fatto benino.Ma in un campionato di questo livello dovrebbe rendere mooolto di più.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non lo sopporto, ormai è un bidone.
> 
> P.S.: voglio cambiare nick XD



Manda un mp a Maryo (Admin) te lo cambia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> qualche golletto ogni tanto lo fa, ma non mi pare abbia avuto l'impatto che ha avuto mario con noi, per dire.
> 
> buon per lui cmq, ma non lo rimpiango per niente, a noi serviva un leader là davanti e balo lo è già diventato in poco più di 2 mesi.


Balo non lo è diventato, noi abbiamo comprato un leader.


----------



## Milangirl (1 Aprile 2013)

si direi che noi ci abbiamo guadagnato con supermario....Pato magari là avrà meno pressione addosso quindi magari giocherà meglio, ma non possiamo certamente paragonare il calcio brasiliano a quello italiano...quindi..


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> P.S.: voglio cambiare nick XD



Basta chiedere


----------



## pennyhill (28 Aprile 2013)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Aprile 2013)

bel gol,comunque al secondo 3 il telecronista dice: "Bonera"


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2013)

Finalmente un gol alla Pato...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

decisivo gol del 4-0 contro il ponte di pietra


----------



## pennyhill (29 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> decisivo gol del 4-0 contro il ponte di pietra



L'hai visto in nazionale con i brasiliani a te più cari (Ronaldinho e Neymar) ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2013)

Proprio ieri sera mi stavo chiedendo che fine aveva fatto, non ne sentivo piu parlare da un po, sembra che i problemi fisici siano alle spalle


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

gran gol bravo Pato


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> bel gol,comunque al secondo 3 il telecronista dice: "Bonera"



Sarà ormai un aggettivo che descrive un difensore scarso


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2013)

Bel gol , peccato che il campionato Brasiliano abbia lo stesso tatticume di quello spagnolo... rasente lo 0


----------



## The Ripper (29 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L'hai visto in nazionale con i brasiliani a te più cari (Ronaldinho e Neymar) ?


sisi
ma comunque sfottevo. nonostante tutto voglio bene a pato. non lo rimpiango per nulla e secondo me non ritornerà mai più ad alti livelli.
questo è un gran bel gol ad esempio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Aprile 2013)

Menomale che ha trovato una squadra in cui lo lasciano tranquillo, se mai si rivedrà il vero Pato non è certo ora, ci vogliono mesi.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Maggio 2013)

Semifinale Paulistão 2013: São Paulo - Corinthians, i tempi regolamentari si chiudono sullo 0-0. Si va ai rigori e vince il 3-4, con l'ultimo rigore calciato da Pato, che in prima battuta se lo fa parare, ma l'arbitro decide di far ripetere e questa volta Pato realizza.


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2013)

Ma dov'era arrivato il portiere che l'ha parato a Pato?!  a 4 metri dalla palla


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Maggio 2013)

ma perchè rogerio ceni ha lo 01 sulla maglia?


----------



## Canonista (6 Maggio 2013)

peggio di Dudek


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Maggio 2013)

Almeno i rigori ha imparato a tirarli


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2013)

hahah ma il portiere ahahha


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Maggio 2013)

Ahahahah Rogerio Ceni gli è arrivato in braccio praticamente 
Sono contento per lui,comunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2013)

bravo Pato


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Maggio 2013)

*Video da youtube, Incredibile gol sbagliato da Pato.*


----------



## de sica (16 Maggio 2013)

Questo si è proprio rincretinito!! che asino...


----------



## Albijol (16 Maggio 2013)

Neanche Robinho dai


----------



## The Ripper (16 Maggio 2013)

un errore può capitare, ma questo è clamoroso. tra l'altro ho visto il solito Pato un po' svogliato. dopo il gol sbagliato, tra l'altro, ha smesso proprio di giocare (a parte un paio di tentativi di pressing).

Questa sua avventura in Brasile finora mi sta dimostrando come non fosse solo fisico il problema di Pato, am che fosse soprattutto mentale. Non è mai maturato: si è fermato a 18 anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2013)

Meno male che non l'abbiamo dato in prestito.. altrimenti a giugno lo rispedivano indietro...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Maggio 2013)

Da quando aveva 18 anni è regredito parecchio, tecnicamente e fisicamente


----------



## Jino (16 Maggio 2013)

Mamma mia.................


----------



## Stex (16 Maggio 2013)

ops


----------



## Albijol (16 Maggio 2013)

Abbiamo un cinquanta per cento di colpa nella sua involuzione.


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Da quando aveva 18 anni è regredito parecchio, tecnicamente e fisicamente



ma pure di testa eh, soprattutto di testa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me questo qui ha perso tutto... cioè, credo che non abbia neanche più voglia, il calcio è un qualcosa che non gli appartiene più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2013)

E' proprio andato.


----------



## 2515 (16 Maggio 2013)

Secondo berlusca pirlo e pato sarebbero andati via per colpa di allegri e se ne lamenta?
Il primo si è dimostrato una M***A umana, il secondo un catorcio pure fuori da Milanello.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Video da youtube, Incredibile gol sbagliato da Pato.*


Mai dire gol ringrazia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Maggio 2013)

ma come cavolo l'ha presa?


----------



## esjie (17 Maggio 2013)

Quasi gol


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2013)

Vittoria del campionato per il Corinthians,notare la sobria maglietta di Patinho


----------



## pennyhill (7 Luglio 2013)




----------



## pennyhill (7 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2013)

Ogni tanto la puccia ancora!?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2013)

Ma che esultanza fa? La mano sulla faccia...sembra che gli abbiano cumshottato sul viso


----------



## jaws (7 Luglio 2013)

Bravo Alexandre


----------



## Snake (7 Luglio 2013)

Con Barbara fuori dalle palle è iniziata la redenzione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

bravo papero...torna titolare in Nazionale che devi fare il Mondiale...già dovevi fare quello del 2010


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2013)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma che esultanza fa? La mano sulla faccia...sembra che gli abbiano cumshottato sul viso


si vede che segue bleach  si sta trasformando in hollow


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2013)

Bello il secondo...


----------



## DannySa (8 Luglio 2013)

Non sapevo che Quadrado fosse andato a giocare con Pato


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Luglio 2013)

Belli tutti e due. Nel primo gran controllo di palla col petto, poi prova a sbagliarlo ma non ci riesce  Il secondo gran botta, bel gol.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2013)

Pato in gol  di nuovo la mano in faccia lol


----------



## Forza Pazzini (21 Luglio 2013)

IL MIO PAPERINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
che se n'è andato


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2013)

Solo davanti al portiere e sbaglia  a parte la rete pochissima roba


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2013)

Avanti così Alexandre, voglio troppo che riesca a tornare se stesso per il Mondiale


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2013)

Era una partita di calcio saponato!?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2013)

bravo Pato...vai dritto al Mondiale


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Luglio 2013)

Spero che un giorno torni a giocare non dico al Milan, ma almeno in Europa e tornare al calcio che conta e con l'età che ha, può tranquillamente riuscirci.


----------



## claudio (22 Luglio 2013)

intanto ieri sera si è infortunato di nuovo   

"Lo sforzo fisico per giocare sul prato durante il diluvio ieri sera ha provocato conseguenze per Pato.Con il dolore nel muscolo adduttore alla coscia sinistra, l'attaccante ha lasciato il gioco dopo 37 minuti del secondo tempo e ha già iniziato il trattamento in panchina, anche prima della fine della partita. Il giocatore ha messo una borsa del ghiaccio.
Tuttavia, secondo un portavoce del club, la misura è stata più una precauzione, poiché non vi era alcun riscontro di un problema muscolare o lesioni più gravi in cui ha ricevuto la cura fino al fischio finale."


----------



## pennyhill (1 Agosto 2013)

Un vero _Gollonzo_ contro Dida.


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Manco Inzaghi..


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Manco Inzaghi..



mi ricorda di piu tomasson contro l'ajax 

se fosse stato in fuorigioco l'avrei ucciso


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> mi ricorda di piu tomasson contro l'ajax
> 
> se fosse stato in fuorigioco l'avrei ucciso


Al primo sguardo ho pensato anche io al danese.
Ma dopo essermi reso conto che Pato ha segnato di coscia dopo aver cercato di colpire la palla di testa, non ho potuto non pensare ai vari gol fatti da Pippo con una qualunque parte del corpo


----------



## iceman. (1 Agosto 2013)

Ma Dida che stava facendo ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2013)

Gli ultimi due gol pato li ha fatti cosi lol


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2013)

Sto male hahahah ... 

1 voleva segnare di testa l'ha messa di gamba 
2 MA DIDA ???? Hhahahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto male hahahah ...
> 
> 1 voleva segnare di testa l'ha messa di gamba
> 2 MA DIDA ???? Hhahahah


È rimasto un didastro...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Agosto 2013)

no dai Dida non ha colpe, sul colpo di testa la palla è stata deviata

p.s. che scarso pato..manco di testa è riuscita a prenderla


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2013)

Pato si è nuovamente rotto  ... Ronco dice che spera non debba per tutta la carriera allenarsi come emerson ( allenamenti ridotti ) ...

Onestamente mi dispiace

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ps : " dice che c'è una componente genetica "


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Mi spiace troppo per sto ragazzo, tecnicamente vale 10 El Shaarawy.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace troppo per sto ragazzo, tecnicamente vale 10 El Shaarawy.



Penso di aver letto questa frase 100 volte


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2013)

Ripeto quello che ho scritto ... Mi dispiace si sia rotto ancora


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2013)

ehh ma era colpa nostra se era sempre rotto cit Corinthians pero loro godo proprio tanto.


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pato si è nuovamente rotto  ... Ronco dice che spera non debba per tutta la carriera allenarsi come emerson ( allenamenti ridotti ) ...
> 
> Onestamente mi dispiace
> 
> ...



E' quello che dico da sempre. Il Milan non ha sbagliato nulla, semplicemente lui è fatto cosi, destino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2013)

Gol di Pato su rigore


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2013)

e lui il vice balo


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)




----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

"Tra due anni torna" cit


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>


Cediamo sempre i migliori


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

contentissimo per lui...finalmente qualche buona notizia


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Ottobre 2013)

Alexandre Pato prova il pallonetto a Dida ma...


----------



## tequilad (24 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia che figura!


----------



## DevilAway (24 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia... Da fucilazione :O 
Menomale che non ha fatto una roba assurda come questa quando giocava da noi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2013)

Pato il Mondiale...ma che combini


----------



## Jino (24 Ottobre 2013)

Bravissimo. E sto qui avanza tempo di criticare tutto e tutti se fa pena da anni, invece di assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Questo il motivo per cui non è e non sarà mai un campione, avete mai sentito un campione vero accampare sempre scuse!? No.


----------



## 2515 (24 Ottobre 2013)

IL NANO CI HA IMPEDITO DI:
cedere sto qua al city per il doppio a cui l'abbiamo ceduto al santos!
prendere tevez subito dopo!
Risultato:
Perso lo scudetto, ceduti Ibra e Thiago!


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2013)

ma come si fa a tirare peggio di cosi ?


----------



## BB7 (24 Ottobre 2013)

E' sempre stato un ragazzo senza attributi


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> E' sempre stato un ragazzo senza attributi


vero... mi meraviglio che e andato a tirare un calcio di rigore


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Ottobre 2013)

farsi parare un rigore da un dida 40enne  sta qua era proprio una mozzarella dai...


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/figuracci...hiaio-dida-para-video-vt11931.html#post315119


----------

